# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  ارتباط جداول با هم

## Mostafa_

سلام دوستان یه سوالد اشتم
میخواستم بدونم برای ارتباط با جداول باید چکار کنم ؟
چه دستوری باید بنویسم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## Mostafa_

دوستان راهنمایی لطفا

----------


## black_fire667

ببینید برای ارتباط بین جداول باید کلید اصلی تعریف کنید!
مثلا ما میخوایم دوتا جدول رو به هم وصل کنید. مشخصات بیمه شوندگان و افراد تحت تکفل

جدول اول تنها مشخصات Family
NAme
BimeID(کلیداصلی)

aa
a
123

bb
b
124

cc
c
125







این از جدول بیمه شوندگان . حالا میخوایم مشخص کنیم که هر فرد چندتا تحت تکفل داره! خب برای اینکار باید یه جدول دیگه بسازیم! که توی اون BimeID تبدیل میشه به کلید خارجی
Family
Name
BimeID(کلیدخارجی)
ID(کلید اصلی)



123
1



123
2



124
3



124
4



124
5


 الان ما میتونیم با استفاده از دیاگرام توی sql فیلد BimeID از جدول اول رو به فیلد BimeID توی جدول دوم که کلید خارجی هست رو وصل کنیم. تمام

----------


## Mostafa_

> ببینید برای ارتباط بین جداول باید کلید اصلی تعریف کنید!
> مثلا ما میخوایم دوتا جدول رو به هم وصل کنید. مشخصات بیمه شوندگان و افراد تحت تکفل
> 
> جدول اول تنها مشخصات Family
> NAme
> BimeID(کلیداصلی)
> 
> aa
> a
> ...



سلام 
بابت راهنماییت ممنون
خوب منظور کدنویسیش هست که چطور باید اینا رو اتصال داد




که مثلا وقتی اطلاعات رکورد cc رو میزنم تمام اطلاعاتش تو جدولهای دگ هم بیاد

----------

